# Lost



## Stassi6 (9 mo ago)

Blank


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Your story is a bit confusing because some of it sounds relatively recent but others… like that you’ve been in counseling for years. Yet his boss mentality is “newfound.”

What has been the issue(a) that brought you to counseling?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

The one things that seemed like a horrible red flag when you described your H was, "......He likes the fear and control he has over his employees...." Using power to instill fear is not a healthy thing. If that is correct he really needs some serious individual counseling.


----------

